# Clean Your Bits & Blades



## JoaoAraujo (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello,

Quote: "I then only had to genitally brush the blade with a brass bristle bush."

That must have hurt !

Take care,

Joao Araujo


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

OUCH !!!

Somehow, genital + brass brush shouldn't be allowed in the same sentence !!!

Seriously, I know what you meant … just couldn't resist poking a little fun at the way it was said …


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

you guys that stuff work, genitally it usely dose


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Good catch…
I just became the victim of a spell checking curse… the red squiggly line disappeared so I moved on.
I was reading your replies while in a restaurant and almost broke out laughing.
I've since corrected it.

Thanks…


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks to your review, I bought some of this today. Hopefully it'll clean my table saw and band saw blades real good.


----------



## allthunbs (May 29, 2010)

I used to use the Rockler bit and blade cleaner until it became difficult to get. (I moved) Now, I use 99% Isopropyl Alcohol. Word of warning, don't use a plastic container. I use an old coffee cup for router bits etc and an old frying pan for blades. I'm also going to try lemon oil and see how that does.


----------

